# M1 Garand



## arizonaguide (Apr 5, 2009)

Last weekend, I fell in love all over again.:)

I spent a lot of trigger time with an M1 Garand at the Shoot, and so I have been on a mission to find one, and found this:





http://www.thecmp.org/eligibility.htm


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 5, 2009)

arizonaguide said:


> Last weekend I fell in love all over again.:)
> I spent a lot of trigger time with an M1 Garand at the Shoot, and so I have been on a mission to find one, and found this:
> 
> 
> ...



I have three and I am not sharing.  :)

They are great rifles.  Also the CMP Greek is great stuff, you should get a couple of cases.  They don't have clips though.   There was some Korean stuff, good too, that had clips and bandoleers.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks H! Yeah I think there's some spam cans that have the ammo in the clips already. I have to look further into the whole deal, but wanted to pass it along ASAP before they all sell out...in case any of the folks here were interested.
:cool:


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2009)

That program blows.   I want one, damn citizenship clause. lol


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to check gunbroker.com and any military surplus...I fell in love with that one as well, first gun I ever got to fire at the range.

An amazing starter for anyone interested in hitting the range with pockets not so deep imo.
I miss it already. :) Thanks for the info.


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

Great rifles!

I have one, not in great shape but I love it.

I have one of those spam cans AZ still sealed, they are on clips and bandoleers.

My advice is to get the rifle NOW, they are getting scarcer everyday at this price, this isn't going to last much longer IMO.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 6, 2009)

And (You can check Pardus on this)...

They do not chamber .308 or 7.62 NATO real well at all...    

(Go ahead... ask him) LMAO


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> And (You can check Pardus on this)...
> 
> They do not chamber .308 or 7.62 NATO real well at all...
> 
> (Go ahead... ask him) LMAO



*BANNED!!!*

LOL, fucker!

AZ, I brought a 7.62 NATO Garand, and couldn't work out WTF was wrong with it (it had multiple problems due to the retard who sold it to me), one problem was that it was a 30.06 :doh:


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 6, 2009)

It's ok T, I tried to chamber a .270 into a 7mm Mauser, they look surprisingly similar 

Took it to a gun smiths with the bolt jammed up tight, he grabbed a hammer and whacked the bolt to remove it and charged me a dozen beer in penance.  Serves me right for being to chicken shit to hit it myself.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 6, 2009)

pardus said:


> *BANNED!!!*
> 
> LOL, fucker!
> 
> AZ, I brought a 7.62 NATO Garand, and couldn't work out WTF was wrong with it (it had multiple problems due to the retard who sold it to me), one problem was that it was a 30.06 :doh:



Pardus,

I am laughing my ass off here, bro...  I am only glad you did it, so when I pick up an M1G I won't do the same damned thing.   At least you made a thread for it.... so we can all remember your pain...


----------



## pardus (Apr 6, 2009)

It's just something I never thought to check.

The funny thing was it wasn't actually me that did that, I didn't/don't know shit about M1's so I took the rifle to a gathering of M1 'experts' complaining about the action on it (hadn't been fired obviously) they spent some time with it looking at this and that, then one of them said lets load it and see what happens.... :doh: So I don't feel bad about it.
I'm really glad it turned out to be a 30.06 actually.
Its sitting beside me as I type :)


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 6, 2009)

I seem to remember out shooting Pardus with the M1.  His 30-06 vs my .308 M1.   Still great rifles what ever caliber they are.

HOLLis, only have one. But I am always looking for more. Last pick up was someone that said that they had a M1 or M14 that Dad took home form Korea.  It turned out to be a M-1917 rifle.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 6, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> And (You can check Pardus on this)...
> 
> They do not chamber .308 or 7.62 NATO real well at all...
> 
> (Go ahead... ask him) LMAO



In the day of the birth of the M14, some Garands where "rechambered" to 7.62 Nato (.308).   The Navy had a sleeve made to fit in the 30-06 chamber to make it a 7.62 Nato chamber.  There may have been some that where actually chambered in 7.62 Nato rather than use the sleeve method.


Also a really cool conversion was the Beretta BM 59.

A friends:


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 6, 2009)

M1 Garand.

_Say it loud and there's music playing,
Say it soft and it's almost like praying_


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 6, 2009)

7point62 said:


> M1 Garand.
> 
> _Say it loud and there's music playing,
> Say it soft and it's almost like praying_



As much as the new stuff is really cool and great, you guys are missing something (Maybe for really good reasons),,, But!!  a nearly 10 pound rifle with a solid walnut stock makes one hell of a club.  Sometimes when less than lethal force is required or a emergency back up mis needed then those older venerable rifles will do the job.   M1 Garand had major whack value.


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 6, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> M1 Garand had major whack value.




LOL, god damn, ain't that the truth. WHAM right in the forehead with that butt stock.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 6, 2009)

7point62 said:


> LOL, god damn, ain't that the truth. WHAM right in the forehead with that butt stock.



It allows for a kinder and gentler way of doing things, rather the doing nothing or shooting the baster.


As demonstrated:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVBjBClBSao"]YouTube - Lonesome Dove: Some Old Men Get Respect[/ame]


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't feel too bad P, as Springfield Armory did make a limited number in .308, and I really wanted one back in the day. Also a "tanker" version (carbine length) in .308, even though there never was such a thing used by "Tankers".

Dad did used to take .300 H&H loads in his .300 Weatherby and blow the case shoulders out, then reload them for his .300 Weatherby, and I'm told you can do the same thing with .300winmag to .300H&H. That's some serious "old school" shit.
Damn I miss those days.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 6, 2009)

Damn. Sold the M1 Garand I had my eye on (mint/match sites, and a full ammo can of strippers/loaded w/30-06) we had in the shop today. (I almost choked up).

I had to let her go cuz she was going to good people.
The wife wanted to order a pink shotgun, and she saw the husband looking at the Garand.
When she saw/heard my excitement in talking with him about the good points of the Garand, she said "Oh honey..why don't you get it..." ($1500)
Reminded me of my own wife. 

I was so impressed with the couple I had to let it go.
At least it went to a good home.
He carried a M14 in Vietnam...and was (still) pissed when they handed him an M16.
My kinda folks.


----------



## TeamAmerica (Apr 28, 2009)

How much does an M1 Garand cost?


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 28, 2009)

TeamAmerica said:


> How much does an M1 Garand cost?



The Civillian Marksmenship Program is usually the best place for an authentic M1 Garand chambered in 30_06. 

Here is a price list from their website. Depending the condition you may want, Service Grade, Sniper etc they run from about $495 to $1,900

HERE: http://www.thecmp.org/m1garand.htm


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 28, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> And (You can check Pardus on this)...
> 
> They do not chamber .308 or 7.62 NATO real well at all...
> 
> (Go ahead... ask him) LMAO



I believe the Navy sleeved them for .308 Win at one time.  Haven't seen any around though.


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

M1 Garand (Springfield Armory) in the shop right now chambered in .308.
I will check to see if it's a sleeve. The barrel is actually stamped with the .308.
Came in on a transfer, so don't know the whole story...but it appears to be (RECONDITIONED?) in mint condition. NICE!

I will attempt to find out more when the customer comes in to pick it up.


----------

